# Klipsch RB - 81 II (review)



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Just got a pair of these gems on sale, from Klipsch.

They blew me away...completely! They outperform my VMPS Towers by a mile. The imaging, sound staging, and presence is amazing. And, my VMPS speakers are $$$. And this was in a small room, maybe 15' X 17'.

Ok, the VMPS towers do have more low bass impact and extension. Plus they can fill a huge room with sound.

I have been listening to some tracks by Lee Ritenour. "Wes Bound" is the CD. The tunes are great, with the guitar and bass coming through very clearly. 

But here was what got me and my wife...The 1812 Overture. Listen to the bells / chimes near the end. We closed our eyes as we listened, and both my wife and myself were transported to a church where the bells were ringing. It sounded that real! The violins and other strings in the recording have a depth and a richness to the tone that has to be heard to be believed. We musicians call it "timbre".

I like these so much that I ordered the Klipsch RC-64 II center channel speaker for my theater. These 81's were bought as the back rear channels for a 7.2 surround system. But they deserve a place up front! Where they can be appreciated by us music lovers. And, us videophiles!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Glad to hear they worked out so well for you.


----------

